# DirectX 12: Exklusiv auf Windows 10 - Nvidia nennt kompatible Grafikkarten



## Matthias Dammes (22. Januar 2015)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Exklusiv auf Windows 10 - Nvidia nennt kompatible Grafikkarten* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Exklusiv auf Windows 10 - Nvidia nennt kompatible Grafikkarten


----------



## foxplayer (22. Januar 2015)

Hört sich doch gut an  Hätte nicht damit gerechnet, dass DX12 noch so weit abwärtskompatibel sein würde.


----------



## Wut-Gamer (22. Januar 2015)

> Nach Aussage des DirectX-Twitter-Kanals besitzen bereits über 50 der Spieler eine mit DX12 kompatible Hardware


Wow schon 50 Spieler? Weltweit oder nur in Deutschland?


----------



## Matthias Dammes (22. Januar 2015)

Wut-Gamer schrieb:


> Wow schon 50 Spieler? Weltweit oder nur in Deutschland?



Da fehlt natürlich das Wörtchen Prozent.
Das war bei der Erstellung der Meldung leider gerade auf Klo, hat jetzt aber seine Position eingenommen.


----------



## doomkeeper (22. Januar 2015)

Ne schlechte und langsame Karte aber dafür DirectX 12.
Diese absolut lächerliche Kombinationen kennen wir alle von den letzten Hardwaregenerationen... nicht wahr?

Aber die Marketingsstrategie wird auch mit neuestem DirectX natürlich funktionieren.

Lasst euch nur noch verarschen und kauft keine Einsteiger Karte die angeblich mit neuestem DirectX funktioniert.
Wenn jemand tatsächlich für die neueste Version aufrüsten möchte, darf nie unter Mittelklasse gehen


----------



## BiJay (22. Januar 2015)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Ne schlechte und langsame Karte aber dafür DirectX 12.
> Diese absolut lächerliche Kombinationen kennen wir alle von den letzten Hardwaregenerationen... nicht wahr?
> 
> Aber die Marketingsstrategie wird auch mit neuestem DirectX natürlich funktionieren.
> ...



So ein Schwachsinn. Ein neues DirectX heißt nicht gleich, dass es mehr Leistung braucht. Es gibt auch Spiele, die keine hohen Anforderungen haben und trotzdem von einer DirectX 12 Implementierung profitieren können. Außerdem unterstützt die Xbox One auch DirectX 12 und ist von der verbauten Hardware nicht gerade neu.


----------



## doomkeeper (22. Januar 2015)

BiJay schrieb:


> So ein Schwachsinn. Ein neues DirectX heißt nicht gleich, dass es mehr Leistung braucht. Es gibt auch Spiele, die keine hohen Anforderungen haben und trotzdem von einer DirectX 12 Implementierung profitieren können. Außerdem unterstützt die Xbox One auch DirectX 12 und ist von der verbauten Hardware nicht gerade neu.



Also moment mal...

Ein neues DirectX hat bisjetzt immer mehr Leistung benötigt wenn man die zusätzlichen Effekte aktivieren wollte. Fakt.
Xbox ones DirectX 12 wird nicht so interessant werden wie viele zu glauben denken. Die Konsole wird nachwievor ihre Limitierungen besitzen auch trotz DirectX 12.

Wer eine Einsteigerkarte kauft nur weil sie auch die neuesten DirectX Features beherrscht ist bis heute so ziemlich jeder auf die Schnauze geflogen, weil sie einfach zu langsam für diese Effekte ist.
Sie unterstützt zwar die neueste Technik aber wenn die Rohleistung nicht vorhanden ist kann die Qualität noch so schön sein.

Wer diese Features genießen möchte braucht eine gute Karte und keine Einsteigerkarte.

Mein Coupe kann auch bei einem Formel 1 Rennen mitfahren aber es ist nunmal kein Formel 1 Auto.
Nix anderes ist es mit DirectX


----------



## lurchie85 (22. Januar 2015)

War es nicht so das viele Grafikkarten zwar kompatible zu DX12 sind und der low level zugriff daher gewährleistet ist, die 3-4 neuen Features aber eine richtige DX12 Karte vorraus setzen? Ich meine das mal gelesen zu haben als MS mal nen Interview gegeben hat zu DX12.


----------



## HanFred (22. Januar 2015)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Also moment mal...
> 
> Ein neues DirectX hat bisjetzt immer mehr Leistung benötigt wenn man die zusätzlichen Effekte aktivieren wollte. Fakt.


Mehr bzw. aufwändigere Effekte benötigen mehr Leistung, das ist klar. Aber das heisst nicht, dass ein neuerer Renderer mehr Leistung benötigt als ein älterer, da sollte eher das Gegenteil zutreffen. Er sollte effizienter sein. Ein Direktvergleich muss natürlich auch dieselben Effekte zeigen, die allerdings auf unterschiedliche Weise erzeugt werden können.



lurchie85 schrieb:


> War es nicht so das viele Grafikkarten zwar  kompatible zu DX12 sind und der low level zugriff daher gewährleistet  ist, die 3-4 neuen Features aber eine richtige DX12 Karte vorraus  setzen? Ich meine das mal gelesen zu haben als MS mal nen Interview  gegeben hat zu DX12.


***
Doch[/URL] da hast du recht. Maxwell-Karten sind anscheinend zumindest für die erwähnten Features bereit, andere wurden ja (noch?) nicht genannt.


----------



## doomkeeper (22. Januar 2015)

HanFred schrieb:


> Mehr bzw. aufwändigere Effekte benötigen mehr Leistung, das ist klar. Aber das heisst nicht, dass ein neuerer Renderer mehr Leistung benötigt als ein älterer, da sollte eher das Gegenteil zutreffen. Er sollte effizienter sein. Ein Direktvergleich muss natürlich auch dieselben Effekte zeigen, die allerdings auf unterschiedliche Weise erzeugt werden können.



Warum so kompliziert?
Eine neue DirectX Version inkl allen Features haben bis heute immer mehr Leistung benötigt als eine ältere Version ohne diese Features.
Logisch dass ein neuer Renderer & Co. effizienter arbeiten. Aber am ende des Tages braucht man eine starke Karte um die neue Version sinnvoll nutzen zu können, da die neuen Effekte 
wiederrum den Leistungsvorteil in bessere Qualität umsetzen.

Deswegen sage ich ja. Schön und gut wenn auf der schwächsten Karte die neuesten Features draufgeklatscht werden, aber es bringt aber nix wenn die Performance einfach zu schlecht ist.

Einsteigerkarten bis maximal 150 € sind für solche Features einfach zu schlecht, selbst wenn sie alle Features unterstützen.


----------



## HanFred (22. Januar 2015)

Wir schreiben da wohl etwas aneinander vorbei. Ja, es gab immer sogenannte "Gamerkarten", die eigentlich zu schwach dazu waren, aktuelle und grafisch aufwändige Spiele in anständigen Auflösungen darzustellen und trotzdem so vermarktet wurden. Das hat aber weniger etwas mit DirectX zu tun. Hier geht es doch um die Unterstützung älterer Karten, die nicht zwingenderweise "Einsteigermodelle" sein müssen, da sind auch ziemlich starke dabei.

Edit: Ach so, du hängst dich an der Statistik auf. Einverstanden, es werden wohl kaum 50% der Gamer mit ihren jetzigen Karten ein modernes und grafisch aufwändiges DirectX 12 Spiel zocken können. Aber das ist eigentlich jetzt auch ohne DirectX12 nicht grossartig anders.


----------



## Bravestarr1701 (22. Januar 2015)

Wer jetzt eine Leistungsschwache Grafikkarte hat wird in einem Jahr, wenn DirectX12 rauskommt, natürlich nicht jeden Titel auf Max zocken schon gar nicht wenn man mit Auflösung jenseits der 1920x1080 spielt, dennoch können diese Karten davon profitieren denn es geht ja auch darum das man die gleiche Leistung mit weniger Power erreichen kann. Das bedeutet nicht das man 40-50% mehr Leistung in Reserve hat um grafisch Anspruchsvollere Titel zu zocken.  Allerdings ist es durchaus möglich, das man statt 2 Grafikkarten dann nur noch 1 braucht um auch neuere Spiele in höherer Auflösung zu zocken und dahin gehen meine Hoffnungen denn derzeit nutze ich weiterhin 2 Karten und das bedeutet mehr Strom = mehr Kosten die evtl. Einsparen kann und statt für eine 2. Karte kann ich dann ganz viele Spiele bei Steam kaufen  
UND JA, ich glaube auch noch an den Weihnachtsmann ^^


----------



## Emke (22. Januar 2015)

Da freut sich meine GTX780  kann 10 schon kaum erwarten.


----------



## doomkeeper (22. Januar 2015)

Bravestarr1701 schrieb:


> Wer jetzt eine Leistungsschwache Grafikkarte hat wird in einem Jahr, wenn DirectX12 rauskommt, natürlich nicht jeden Titel auf Max zocken schon gar nicht wenn man mit Auflösung jenseits der 1920x1080 spielt, dennoch können diese Karten davon profitieren denn es geht ja auch darum das man die gleiche Leistung mit weniger Power erreichen kann. Das bedeutet nicht das man 40-50% mehr Leistung in Reserve hat um grafisch Anspruchsvollere Titel zu zocken.  Allerdings ist es durchaus möglich, das man statt 2 Grafikkarten dann nur noch 1 braucht um auch neuere Spiele in höherer Auflösung zu zocken und dahin gehen meine Hoffnungen denn derzeit nutze ich weiterhin 2 Karten und das bedeutet mehr Strom = mehr Kosten die evtl. Einsparen kann und statt für eine 2. Karte kann ich dann ganz viele Spiele bei Steam kaufen
> UND JA, ich glaube auch noch an den Weihnachtsmann ^^



Wenn ein Spiel 2 Karten benötigt um flüßig spielbar zu sein dann ist das ein Produktionsfehler. Punkt. Aus. Basta.
Mal so ganz nebenbei unterstützen die Entwickler ungern SLI weil es wiederrum mehr Arbeit und Geld bedeutet 

Zu 3DFX Zeiten hat sich SLI noch gelohnt weil es eine perfekt zugeschnittene Grafikschnittstelle dafür gab,
heute ist es eine reine P/L Katastrophe und vom gutem Support der Spiele möchte ich hier nicht mal anfangen.
Selbst eine 970 reicht heute schon aus um sehr vernünftig jenseits von 1440p flüßig spielen zu können 

Also ich kenne kein einziges Spiel wo man unbedingt ein SLI Gespannt von 2 980er benötigt...
Wenn man bedenkt dass eine 970 nur unwesentlich langsamer als eine 980 ist, hast du mit deinem 980 SLI Rechner einfach mal so mind. 400 € zu viel ausgegeben

http://i.imgur.com/PIFfArO.jpg?1

So viel zum Thema "Mehr Spiele beim Steam kaufen"


----------



## Batze (22. Januar 2015)

Emke schrieb:


> Da freut sich meine GTX780  kann 10 schon kaum erwarten.



Die ersten Spiele wo man dann auch auf dem Monitor richtige Unterschiede sieht dürften dann so in 3 Jahren erscheinen.


----------



## Bravestarr1701 (23. Januar 2015)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Wenn ein Spiel 2 Karten benötigt um flüßig spielbar zu sein dann ist das ein Produktionsfehler. Punkt. Aus. Basta.
> Mal so ganz nebenbei unterstützen die Entwickler ungern SLI weil es wiederrum mehr Arbeit und Geld bedeutet
> 
> Zu 3DFX Zeiten hat sich SLI noch gelohnt weil es eine perfekt zugeschnittene Grafikschnittstelle dafür gab,
> ...




Und auch hier bist du wieder nur am meckern . Das Spiele auf 4k Aufllösungen nunmal selten die 60 Fps erreichen ist keine Neuheit. Ich hab bei meinen Spielen schon gerne so um die 50-60 Fps um nicht bei Grafikspitzen unter 30 Fps zu fallen. 4k braucht derzeit halt noch Power und da geht das nunmal nicht anders. Natürlich hätte ich auch eine 970er kaufen können aber da ich die 980er zum EK bekam warum nicht? 
Das was du aber ganz außer acht lässt ist das ich nicht alle 6 Monate neue Hardware kaufe denn wenn ich aufrüste dann soll das schon so min 3 Jahre halten.  Da ich auch dann noch Max Details haben will (ansonsten könnt ich ja auch Konsole spielen ) investiere ich lieber etwas mehr. Ich hatte zuvor die GTX 680 etwa 2 1/2 Jahre alt mit der ich auch noch gut 1 Jahr ausgekommen wäre aber da ich jetzt auf 4k Monitore aufgerüstet habe, packt diese Karte das nunmal nicht mehr. Punkt. Aus. Basta, um mal deine Worte zu benutzen


----------



## ActionNews (23. Januar 2015)

Naja ... DX12 'kompatibel' zu sein und alle DX12 Featurelevel zu unterstützen sind zwei ganz andere paar Schuhe. Ja mag sein, dass die älteren Karten mit DX12 laufen werden und vielleicht können auch die Low-Level API genutzt werden um etwas Performance raus zu kitzeln, aber ich würde ja schon bezweifeln, dass überhaupt Maxwell alle DX12-Featuresets unterstützt. Aber wir werden sehen.


----------



## USA911 (23. Januar 2015)

Laienfrage: Wenn fast alle Karten X12 kompatibel sind, dann könnte MS doch auch Win7,8 x12 fähig machen?
Denn schließlich sind die Grafikkarten ja auch auf die alten Betriebssysteme entwickelt worden.

Oder habe ich da jetzt gerade ein Logigfehler drin?


----------



## HanFred (23. Januar 2015)

ActionNews schrieb:


> Naja ... DX12 'kompatibel' zu sein und alle DX12 Featurelevel zu unterstützen sind zwei ganz andere paar Schuhe. Ja mag sein, dass die älteren Karten mit DX12 laufen werden und vielleicht können auch die Low-Level API genutzt werden um etwas Performance raus zu kitzeln, aber ich würde ja schon bezweifeln, dass überhaupt Maxwell alle DX12-Featuresets unterstützt. Aber wir werden sehen.


Das ist eben schwierig einzuschätzen, solange nicht alle neuen Features vorgestellt wurden. Die bereits vorgestellten scheinen jedenfalls von Maxwell unterstützt zu werden. Ob es eine sehr grosse Rolle spielen wird, wage ich zu bezweifeln. Bis Games auf dem Markt erscheinen werden, die alle oder zumindest viele dieser Features ausreizen können, geht noch einige Zeit ins Land.


----------



## doomkeeper (23. Januar 2015)

Bravestarr1701 schrieb:


> Und auch hier bist du wieder nur am meckern . Das Spiele auf 4k Aufllösungen nunmal selten die 60 Fps erreichen ist keine Neuheit. Ich hab bei meinen Spielen schon gerne so um die 50-60 Fps um nicht bei Grafikspitzen unter 30 Fps zu fallen. 4k braucht derzeit halt noch Power und da geht das nunmal nicht anders.


Sorry aber wenn du mir im Jahre 2014 / 2015 etwas von 4k @ 60 fps erzählen möchtest dann ist lebst du nicht in der Realität. 

4k steckt noch in Kinderschuhen und deswegen finde ich es Unsinn solch unrealistische Anforderungen zu haben. Aber jedem das seine...



> Natürlich hätte ich auch eine 970er kaufen können aber da ich die 980er zum EK bekam warum nicht?


Na da habe ich aber Fragen.
1. Wie hoch war denn die Preissenkung?
2. Warum nicht dennoch ein 970 SLI Gespann wenn du diese GPUs für EK bekommen kannst? Ersparnis wäre doch ca. die gleiche gewesen.
3. Der Performance Unterschied von 970 sli vs 980 sli ist wirklich so klein dass man ihn nicht wirklich bemängeln kann.

Falls das wirklich stimmen sollte bist du selber Schuld wenn du solche Infos verschweigst 
Ich gehe nämlich von normalen Preis aus die jeder zahlen muss.



> Das was du aber ganz außer acht lässt ist das ich nicht alle 6 Monate neue Hardware kaufe denn wenn ich aufrüste dann soll das schon so min 3 Jahre halten.  Da ich auch dann noch Max Details haben will (ansonsten könnt ich ja auch Konsole spielen )


Wer muss denn alle 6 Monate neue Hardware kaufen? Mit einer sehr guten Mid-End Karte wie die alte 770 bzw. die aktuelle 970 hat man mind. 1 Jahr lang überhaupt keine Probleme @ Full HD Ultra Settings bei neuen Spielen.
Alles darüber ist zu enthusiastisch und stellt die extrem Außnahme dar.

Auch hier muss ich schmunzeln wenn jemand für 3 Jahre @ Max Settings angeblich vorrauskaufen möchte und es auch angeblich funktionieren soll. Na wenn du meinst 
3 Jahre ist eine sehr lange Zeit in dieser Branche und bis dahin gibt es Single GPUs die womöglich in jedem Bereich besser als das SLI Gespann arbeiten. 
So viel zum Thema für die Zukunft ausrüsten. Mag sein dass man für eine gewisse Zeit viel besser aufgestellt ist (von Kompatibilitätsproblemen abgesehen) aber das ändert sich meist spätestens zur nächsten Generation.



> investiere ich lieber etwas mehr. Ich hatte zuvor die GTX 680 etwa 2 1/2 Jahre alt mit der ich auch noch gut 1 Jahr ausgekommen wäre aber da ich jetzt auf 4k Monitore aufgerüstet habe, packt diese Karte das nunmal nicht mehr. Punkt. Aus. Basta, um mal deine Worte zu benutzen



Und was machst du wenn in den nächsten 2 Jahren 4k keine Herausforderung ist, aber du immer noch mit einem "alten" 4k Monitor und zwei "alten" 980ern rumhängst?
Ich gönne jedem die beste PC Hardware die er für sein Geld kriegen kann wenn das Geld vorhanden ist.

Wenn mir jemand heute über 4k@ 60 fps bei jeder Situation erzählen möchte muss ich einfach nur schmunzeln   No Hate

Man kann froh sein dass 1440p @ 60 fps bezahlbar ist. 4K ist viel zu utopisch


----------

